# EZ curl bar vs 'super' EZ curl bar - for biceps?



## startingover

Which one of these bars (or neither) would be better for working the biceps? The first is a standard EZ curl bar where the angles are quite shallow, but the second has much more defined angles. Thanks for any help.

EZ curl bar:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/York-Spinlock-E-Z-Curl-Bar-/400640616115?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item5d480aa6b3

Combi bar:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/York-1-Close-Grip-Tri-Curl-Spinlock-Combination-Bar-FREE-SHIPPING-/271313741822?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3f2b8f27fe

I've used a barbell in the past but it gave me elbow pain every time I used it for curls.


----------



## Dark Prowler

I own both bars, and far prefer the EZ-Bar. I can't lift a damn thing with the Combi / Combo bar! Recently let my friend borrow it, to see if he can find a use for it, as I sure as hell can't. Looks nice and squiggly, though.  Anyway, I'd recommend you go for the EZ-Bar, or better yet, good old fashioned dumbbells. Dumbbells allow your arms to work independently from one another, so will be more of a challenge to perform (that's a good thing, BTW!), and they don't lock them in an unnatural or awkward position, contributing to a safer environment for your joints and tendons, i.e., far less risk of injury.


----------



## AestheticManlet

I have a ez bar and rate it, does anyone else find the close grip awkward as f*ck to curl lol?


----------



## xpower

I use the combo for curls.

also good for skulls as it puts the arms in a more natural position


----------



## andyhuggins

I like to try and mix it up and try to use both. just to keep things fresh really.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

xpower said:


> I use the combo for curls.
> 
> also good for skulls as it puts the arms in a more natural position


I bought a combo bar(olympic) since it was cheap. After 3 months of doing skulls/lying tricep extensions, I got tennis elbow for the first time ever. Bought an EZ bar(olympic) as I rested a month, started doing skulls/lying tricep extensions and had no elbow issues.

Admittedly I go heavy on lying tricep extensions but it was the bar positioning that must've caused it.


----------

